# AppleTV+ : Problème de carte bancaire sur PC (Chrome, Firefox)



## Cyril921 (1 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne savais pas trop où poster donc n'hésitez pas à déplacer mon sujet s'il est au mauvais endroit.

Mon problème est le suivant, lorsque je me connecte sur PC Windows (Chrome ou Firefox) sur le nouveau site tv.apple.com pour accéder aux programmes du service AppleTV+, lorsque je clique sur "accéder à un programme" pour lancer un épisode de série par ex. une page s'ouvre me demandant de valider ma CB.
Je rentre à nouveau ma CB (qui est pourtant déjà enregistrée dans mon compte apple / et je suis déjà abonné au service depuis ce matin), et lorsque je valide cette CB j'ai un message bloquant en anglais: "Debit cards are not supported for verification". En gros le site voudrait une carte de crédit ce qui est très rare en France donc je pense que beaucoup vont être bloqués.

Pour info, tout fonctionne sur mon iPad et mon iPhone mais je voulais regarder sur PC comme j'ai un plus grand écran...

Avez-vous trouvé un moyen de contourner ce problème ?

Merci par avance !


----------



## Louve01 (9 Novembre 2020)

Je rencontre le même problème, j'ai essayé avec une CB Visa et une CB Mastercard, rien n'y fait.


----------

